# Obvious discovery while making OC703 panels



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm at the chop saw cutting all of my 1x3's and my wife asks if I want to do the compression fit or have backs on these frames.

We cut the sides exactly 48" and then the ends 1/4 shy of what they needed to be (butt joint), layed the panels inside and then just squeezed them together and nail gunned them. They stayed with no backs at all.

And...the obvious part... after one horrible attempt doing it upright, we discovered it was WAAAAAAY easier to just nail it all together while it lies down on the flat concrete driveway.


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ginning-finish-out-now-what-5.html#post153655

Yep, similar thing here. Since mine were going to be black, I caught my cutting error early, and made the top rails longer.

To your obvious point... I looked at all kinds of methods of mounting them to the wall. A few posts down you will see what I did. I built the frames, finished them out, and attached the frames to the walls. the Panels press into the frames and can be removed as they are attached to some velcro.

Work great...

kirby


----------

